# Supermicro A1SRi-2358F in the wild?



## gofer_touch (Mar 30, 2016)

Has anyone seen these new Supermicro boards in the wild?

http://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/Atom/X10/A1SRi-2358F.cfm

Looks like they would make a great perimeter firewall system or even a low power NAS. It has a quad port Intel NIC and IPMI.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2016)

That looks like a nice board indeed. I haven't seen it myself but it should run FreeBSD just fine. Most SuperMicro boards do. If you click on the OS Compatibility link for this one SuperMicro even tested it for FreeBSD 10.0.


----------



## gofer_touch (Apr 1, 2016)

April 8th is supposed to be the launch date. Looking forward to picking up a couple of these.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2016)

What will the Supermicro board cost?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 3, 2016)

These are similar Supermicro boards in wide use. $250US
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Atom/X10/A1SRi-2558F.cfm



Difference being 2 core versus 4 core CPU and 8GB RAM module support versus 16GB per slot and 2 ram slots versus 4 slots.
2 each SATA2 ports versus 4 SATA2.

I would bet around $200US


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 4, 2016)

I was wrong about the memory. It will take a 16GB stick according to the Memory List. So who would add a single stick? The max memory is 16GB it says...I always populate memory for Dual Channel configuration.

So I guess the new board advantage is the 7W CPU?? Odd that 2 years later they come out with this. The board I posted was released in 2014.
http://www.servethehome.com/supermicro-a1sri-2758f-review-rangeley/


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 4, 2016)

The literature for the board says memory = 1333mhz yet the memory list for the board only has 1600mhz modules listed. The older versions of this board have 1333mhz modules listed as supported along with 1600mhz..
Looks like the CPU has the 16GB limit.
http://ark.intel.com/products/77978/Intel-Atom-Processor-C2358-1M-Cache-1_70-GHz


----------



## gofer_touch (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah, I've been told the same around 200 US or so for this board. Pretty affordable for Supermicro quality, a quad Intel NIC port and 7 watts. Not to mention fanless. I guess it woul'nt be all that useful for those who like to do transcoding but for a stable professional system with a dedicated function, this looks pretty good on paper.


----------

